# Unleashing the Kitty



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2009)

Alright, so I used to have a journal titled Unleashing the Beast...but it's been awhile since I've seen the inside of a gym so I kinda think I'm more of a kitten right now than a beast lol. 

I plan to start back tomorrow, I joined the YMCA here. I'm going to go Mon-Fri because of my schedule to start with. 

Mon- Back
Tue- Chest
Wed- Legs
Thur- Shoulders
Fri- Arms

I don't have a set/rep/exercise routine set up yet, I'm just starting with what I think I'll enjoy and stick with for now. 

If anyone has any ideas how to use the pool for cardio I'm open to suggestions lol. 

Hope to get back in the groove and get to know everyone again!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome back, Roc!

I've used the pool for sprints doing laps.  Go full out one length, than easy going back.  I wouldn't rely on it for all my cardio, but it was always a nice change of pace.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks Pylon! How's it going btw, it's been a LONG time!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2009)

Rocco32 said:


> If anyone has any ideas how to use the pool for cardio I'm open to suggestions lol.


I heard this niffty new thing...it's called swimming!


Hey Rocco! Long time! Good to see you back!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I heard this niffty new thing...it's called swimming!
> 
> 
> Hey Rocco! Long time! Good to see you back!



Lol, smartass!!! Just the way I remembered my friend Mike : ) Thanks...I'm hoping to stay this time, i really need the support and family right now. Alot has happened. How's things with you?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2009)

Rocco32 said:


> Lol, smartass!!! Just the way I remembered my friend Mike : ) Thanks...I'm hoping to stay this time, i really need the support and family right now. Alot has happened. How's things with you?


Am good, brotha! I'm in Afghanistan! So...durka, durka dude!
You doing ok?
You know we'll hold your feet to the fire as long as you want us to!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ummm...what are you doing in Afgan? What's up buddy? And I'll really need ya'll to hold my feet under the fire lol. I had a heart attack about a month ago...hence my renewed interest in getting healthy!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2009)

working on my tan...dodging car bombs...you know the usual.

DAM! You ok? Stop eating pork!
You better? Cleared to abuse the iron?
I've got 40lbs to drop, so get crack-a-lackin and we'll get busy.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 16, 2009)

How is the health?  All better?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2009)

Rocco32 said:


> I had a heart attack about a month ago...hence my renewed interest in getting healthy!



That's quite an item to drop into conversation!  I'd assume you're doing well if you are getting back to the gym.  Glad you're still with us!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2009)

Rocco32 said:


> Alright, so I used to have a journal titled Unleashing the Beast...but it's been awhile since I've seen the inside of a gym so I kinda think I'm more of a kitten right now than a beast lol.




So you're saying you're a pussy?  





I won't laugh at the heart attack thing, though.  That's some scary stuff.  Only a month out?  Did you get clearance from the dr?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 16, 2009)

Rocco, welcome back my Friend!!! Glad all is ok now, please take care, GOD speed you Brother!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey Rocco.....Welcome back.

Good luck


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2009)

Rocco?


----------

